# 6-9 months in Pretoria



## Beeson (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello All, I am looking at an opportunity to relocate to Pretoria for 6-9 months and was hoping you could help identify some appropriate accomodations and/or provide some guidelines on cost of living in Pretoria. Any and all info is welcomed! Thank you


----------



## egapeg (Apr 24, 2010)

Beeson said:


> Hello All, I am looking at an opportunity to relocate to Pretoria for 6-9 months and was hoping you could help identify some appropriate accomodations and/or provide some guidelines on cost of living in Pretoria. Any and all info is welcomed! Thank you


Hi there

Firstly I am not trying to scare you but please remember that SA IS the MURDER CAPITAL OF THE WORLD. If you can remember that at all times and stay alert then you are well on your way to enjoying the sunshine and other wonders that SA has to offer. 

SA is a very friendly country where once you are settled you will most likely feel very happy.

Pretoria is a fairly large City - SA wise that is. It is possibly next to Cape Town one of the better cities - stay away from Johannesburg if you are not sure of where you are.

Public Transport as known in most European countries is non existent. (Local Taxis are not recommended for foreigners - more a commuter system for locals) Bus routes are poor and far apart. Apart from the soon to be launched Gautrain there is no Metro or Underground. In short if you are going to be safely independant you will need your own form of transport - preferably car or "Bakkie" (Pick up). When driving you will notice that you can buy just about anything at Traffic Lights (Robots), be aware that sometimes these vendors will take your attention off of that which is going on around you.

As for accomodation, it is generally accepted that the Eastern Suburbs south of the N4 and east of the N1 are safer. Rental properties are fairly easy to find and usually for a minimum of 6 months, after which a month to month basis can be agreed. Rentals vary greatly depending on your needs and type of accomodation.

There are numerous shopping centers where you will find all of the shops and facilities that you will usually need - Banks, Restuarants, Groceries, Cinemas etc. Try to avoid the city centre - at least until you are confident with your surrounds.

Cost of living is a relative issue and will depend on what type of lifestyle you wish to maintain. Petrol is cheaper than Europe. Coke is about R13 per 2l bottle. Whilst locals may think that restuarants are expensive the quality is normally very good (steak is the norm) and the local wines and beers are of a very high quality - probably even better than some european brands. 

Fast food chains like McDonalds, Steers - better than McD's, Nando's for Piri piri Chicken, KFC exist but not in the numbers like Europe or the States.

Bear in mind that the country is geared to the "Haves and Have Nots" - where many of the formerly disadvantaged see it as their right to take from those that they see as their former oppressors. This unfortunately applies to all avenues and if you are unfortunate enough to donate your possessions to one of those aforementioned citizens (be Robbed) the first question that you will be asked by the investigating officer is "Are You Insured?


I trust that this has helped a bit.


----------



## Beeson (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you for the feedback! It is indeed helpful. Do you know of a good site online to find rental accomodations?


----------

